# 1964 Airstream



## 1222DANO (Mar 17, 2014)

1964 Sovereign Airstream 30' 

i worked to get her out the trees had surrounded it and pulled it off the top of a mountain. I'd never thought i'd own an Airstream. Now i just need to start restoring it.. a whole lot of aluminium to polish i started by hand and quickly gave up.. i'm turning my weedeater into a buffer this week,...


----------



## T.P. (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice! Take plenty of pics!


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Mar 17, 2014)

*Airstream...*



1222DANO said:


> 1964 Sovereign Airstream 30'
> 
> i worked to get her out the trees had surrounded it and pulled it off the top of a mountain. I'd never thought i'd own an Airstream. Now i just need to start restoring it.. a whole lot of aluminium to polish i started by hand and quickly gave up.. i'm turning my weedeater into a buffer this week,...



Vintage !!!  Great Project !


----------



## 1222DANO (Mar 17, 2014)

Saturday nite my neighbors reported a UFO had landed...  kidding

 someone said keep it original but i'm not sure where to get orange carpet and upholstery..  I don't know what ya'll think? i might just keep it like she is just fix the repairs inside everything still works, stove,fridge,oven, A.C.... Just don't make them like that anymore..


----------



## 1222DANO (Mar 17, 2014)

wings,motor,flaps it'd be an airplane...


----------



## duckbill (Mar 17, 2014)

Cool!  I had a '68 that I used as  a hunt camper for a while. I threatened to restore it when we lost our lease, but didn't figure I'd have the funds. Wish I did though.  They were way ahead of their time.


----------



## 1222DANO (Mar 17, 2014)

The way i see it and i'm not an Airstream expert but seems like they built something thats gonna last no matter the cost... i mean its sheeted aluminium all the way up under the frame and all.. blows me away..


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 17, 2014)

I know where one can be had for trade of a storage building.  (I think)  I have not actually talked to the owner.  But my Father in law said the neighbor drug it up solely to use as a storage shed.  So, I just figure...  I have resisted the urge several times to just go build the guy a bigger shed than the trailer to see about trading.  But I must resist the urge to own EVERY thing I ever wanted.  Self control is a Hard thing sometimes.
Back to the thread-  Original makes more resale.  Hot Rodding it so to speak makes it what you want.  If you are going to keep it...  Do it how you want.  Plain and simple, its yours now.  And I am jealous of you.
Congrats!


----------



## 1222DANO (Mar 17, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> I know where one can be had for trade of a storage building.  (I think)  I have not actually talked to the owner.  But my Father in law said the neighbor drug it up solely to use as a storage shed.  So, I just figure...  I have resisted the urge several times to just go build the guy a bigger shed than the trailer to see about trading.  But I must resist the urge to own EVERY thing I ever wanted.  Self control is a Hard thing sometimes.
> Back to the thread-  Original makes more resale.  Hot Rodding it so to speak makes it what you want.  If you are going to keep it...  Do it how you want.  Plain and simple, its yours now.  And I am jealous of you.
> Congrats!




I saw your talent and wish i was that talented.. if i we're you i'd try to get it as cheap as possiable restore it and sell it..  i've saw your handy work and you could make one heck of camper out of one.. they bring good money restored i think a new one is close to $80k.. i read an article where old campers are catching up with old cars about being restored.. As far as my talent i'll just chase the rats around.. i'm just gonna us the existing as patterns to fix whats broken or missing..


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks for you comments.  I have resisted the urge to look at said camper for fear it might be restore-able and then one thing leads to another and pretty soon your in a money pit.  Then you get it restored and dont sell it but rather keep it.  And the wife is asking you about how you stated you were going to make money and not spend money.  And, well, I could go on but we all know the rest of this story I think.


----------



## 1222DANO (Mar 17, 2014)

mines 4500lbs of scrap aluminium if i get tired of it.. thats why i'm not gutting and restoring thats way too much money.. i'll just clean her up alittle here and their and make my way through it..


----------



## T.P. (Mar 18, 2014)

Really don't look too bad for 50 years old.


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 18, 2014)

Have Fun!  My Dad and I have a 73 Land Yacht.  We just finished replacing the hot water heater and replacing a bad gas line.

Make sure you blow out the pipes every year when you're not using it in the winter!  Airstream used b a s t a r d pipes..  Odd sizes that are not the norm....  A pain in the you know what to fix if they burst on you!!!  We learned the hard way.... 

We ripped out all the shag carpet a few years back and put down hardwood floors.  Not the real stuff, but the fake variety..  I also ripped out my old bunk, and found a fold up bed/couch that fit perfectly in the spot, freeing up more space to be used.

We also pulled off the walls and re insulated the entire thing too..  That was a job...  Better have a rivet gun and plenty of rivets handy!!

There is a good forum to check out.  Look it up.  Airstream Forum on Google.  Set up exactly as it is here.  Lot of folks who know quite a bit about Airstream restorations.  That's where we got our tips on how to go about the work we did on our camper.

Good Luck!


----------



## 3ringer (Mar 19, 2014)

Can you acid wash it like you do a pontoon boat? If so, haul it up to the truck wash at a truck stop. They will spray it with acid and make it look good. How heavy is it ? If you don't know , run it across the scales.


----------



## 1222DANO (Mar 19, 2014)

i was gonna get me some acid and try it sure sounds easier than polishing.. it weigha 4500lbs or thats what the sticker says and really isn't that bad for as big as it is.. The 21' camper i had that was fiberglass seemed heavier than this but i can't remember its weight..


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 19, 2014)

Be cautious of acid and rubber around windows and such.  Some of those aluminum acids are brutal on that kinda stuff.  BUT,  some acids might really get you a lot farther faster.  
A good ol buffer shaped like a big angle grinder will do the trick though.  Make your arms sore, but do the trick...


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 22, 2014)

3ringer said:


> Can you acid wash it like you do a pontoon boat? If so, haul it up to the truck wash at a truck stop. They will spray it with acid and make it look good. How heavy is it ? If you don't know , run it across the scales.



I think the acid truck wash is a great idea.


----------



## 1222DANO (Mar 23, 2014)

i've used Mothers polish for a long time on my Aluminium wheels.. i had some around and tryed a spot and it shined like a new quarter.. I'm totally convinced now theres nothing like Mothers polish..


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 23, 2014)

Time to get some new tires and pack them bearings!


----------



## BowChilling (Mar 23, 2014)

Wow that did a heck of a job! Looks like a new nickle!!


----------



## 1222DANO (Apr 23, 2014)

i'm fighting for the finish, its alot of work. i got some the carpet down and putting some laminate down.. looks alot better with it in..

If someone knows where to buy elbow grease in a can let me know. .


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 23, 2014)

Hey that thing is coming along!  Might just make it in time for a couple summer trips.  Keep up the good work and keep the pics posting.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 24, 2014)

Sweet! You'd make a killing selling hotdogs outta it!


----------



## papaz (Apr 24, 2014)

*camper*

Cool old camper, when you finally finish the back breaking work of polishing it, be sure to get some Sharkhide protectant.  You put it on the aluminum after polishing and it will keep it from tarnishing again.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Apr 24, 2014)

Too late but Napa sells alum brite in a gallon. aka acid.that u spray on and rinse off. Makes my truck box look new and shiny in 5 minutes. Even though its 15 yrs old.


----------



## 1222DANO (May 1, 2014)

i've been busy didn't really know what to say.. this is a project you get lost in.. 


the last pic is what i ran into yesterday on the road..


----------



## 1222DANO (May 1, 2014)

i'll defiently check out the shark hide for the outside.. thanks it would keep me from polishing it again and thats worth a whole lot in itself..


----------



## BIGABOW (Jun 3, 2014)

that dude is lookin good congrats on a great find


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jun 3, 2014)

Awesome job. Coming along VERY nicely.


----------



## 1222DANO (Jun 18, 2014)

i really shouldn't tell about the first camping trip in the Airstream but i will...
Me and the father in law decided we were gonna head out on thurs, june 5Th..  We get loaded up and we head to tulaluh river,.. when we get there about 4pm on thursday  theres not a campsite anywhere even the private place is full. Kids fishing rodeo ''who knew''. So we head out to Sarahs creek on War woman.. We get up there and the knats and fly's cover us up .. i told him i couldn't handle  swatten at knats all weekend, and it be better if we just went ahead and headed back to wildcat that evening it was getting late around 7pm so we left and arrived at 8pm to wildcat. So when we arrive at Wildcat just in time for a storm , and i pull a 30' camper in wildcat in the dark in a huge storm and back it in the tightest spot possible  we get a fire going look over and our neighbor's tent was about twenty feet away. i felt like i was living in a new york apartment those sites are close together. Our site was the only one i could get in and it had a stump right where you opened the door to step out and a rock you couldn't fit in the back of my truck for you to fall on.. it was still a good time all you can do is laugh...  i think I'm gonna just set it up at a campground and pay a month at a time and be done with it.. i'd miss the stump then the rock just to hit my shin on the hitch of the truck. the camper pulls like a dream though, i think thats why we toured north ga,


----------



## riprap (Jun 18, 2014)

1222DANO said:


> i really shouldn't tell about the first camping trip in the Airstream but i will...
> Me and the father in law decided we were gonna head out on thurs, june 5Th..  We get loaded up and we head to tulaluh river,.. when we get there about 4pm on thursday  theres not a campsite anywhere even the private place is full. Kids fishing rodeo ''who knew''. So we head out to Sarahs creek on War woman.. We get up there and the knats and fly's cover us up .. i told him i couldn't handle  swatten at knats all weekend, and it be better if we just went ahead and headed back to wildcat that evening it was getting late around 7pm so we left and arrived at 8pm to wildcat. So when we arrive at Wildcat just in time for a storm , and i pull a 30' camper in wildcat in the dark in a huge storm and back it in the tightest spot possible  we get a fire going look over and our neighbor's tent was about twenty feet away. i felt like i was living in a new york apartment those sites are close together. Our site was the only one i could get in and it had a stump right where you opened the door to step out and a rock you couldn't fit in the back of my truck for you to fall on.. it was still a good time all you can do is laugh...  i think I'm gonna just set it up at a campground and pay a month at a time and be done with it.. i'd miss the stump then the rock just to hit my shin on the hitch of the truck. the camper pulls like a dream though, i think thats why we toured north ga,



A good story for the campfire for sure!

We never go anywhere anymore without reservations. Only time you can do that anymore is camp during the week.


----------



## 1222DANO (Jun 18, 2014)

Sad thing is thats only half the story,, thats just what went down for thursday...  Friday we thought we'd ride up to talulah and do some fishing.. When we get there someone had left and now theres a campsite open around noon so i go back down to wildcat and get the camper and pull it back up talulah. I was pretty worn out by this time and it was no longer chilled out weekend it was a workout.. So i just layed around ate and slept friday evening to get ready to fish Saturday morning.. Saturday morning arrived we both get up and i dropped him off to fish and i went on down and fished one spot for about 15mins with no luck and was just about to go into another spot when the warden stopped.. I thought the warden was gonna spot check my license but come to find out he was looking for a older man that had been lost for three hours.. i was just about to go ahead and fish when i thought if i fished and didn't help it'd be on my conscious. what if i could have found the guy.. So i jumped in the truck and ride back towards camp when there in the road stands the guy they we're looking for.. i load him up and haul him back to the wardens. i told the guy he needed some new fishing buddys he had out fished the young guys. he went from the the 1st campground to the 4th bridge. they guy was about 75 years old and said he was planning on fishing from the 1st campground to sandy bottoms that day.. But anyways  When i got back to camp, i was ready to go home.. i was waving the white flag.. worn out,beat down and showed up by a  75year old man.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 19, 2014)

Man thats a busy trip sounds like.  But in the end,  you got your airstream in the wind and that is great.
Every time I see one I just want to sell my current TT and buy one of the old things and get to work on it.  Thanks for updating pics!


----------



## 1222DANO (Jun 23, 2014)

i've seen a few thats tucked away in some yards.. if you get to wanting one let me know i'll put my ear to the ground and ask about them..  After seeing your build, an airstream build by you would be amazing i'm sure..


----------



## one hogman (Jun 24, 2014)

1222DANO said:


> i've seen a few thats tucked away in some yards.. if you get to wanting one let me know i'll put my ear to the ground and ask about them..  After seeing your build, an airstream build by you would be amazing i'm sure..




Great story and Pics of Camper, THANKS for sharing I hope you get better camping days in that neat old spaceship


----------

